# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Looking for Moderators

## Eddie

If you are interested in being a moderator here at 3DPrintBoard.com, we are looking for dedicated people with a strong interest in 3D Printing.

Please send me a PM with your experience in 3D Printing, as well as any moderator experience you may have in the past, and a reason why you think you will be an asset to this community.

Ed

----------

